# 2007 26Rs In Wa State For Sale



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, we've got to the point that the kids are getting bigger and my wife is not comfortable towing the trailer on her own so our awesome 26RS is for sale. We will probably move into a motorhome. My wife is a fanatic on cleanliness so the inside is in great shape, if not immaculate. Still has that new smell. 4 bunks up front, queen rear slide. This is a one owner trailer. Weight is just over 5200 lbs dry. Equilizer hitch and anti-sway bars.

Cons: 
*** outside faucet has freeze damage and doesn't work
*** black tank spray out (added at purchase) leaks, I believe it may have froze one winter when I forgot to blow it out
*** upper left corner of the nose is starting to delaminate around the upper light. It has not progressed in the last 18 months

$10,500

Photos available

Also available is our tow vehicle - 2001 Ford E350 XLT 15 passenger van. 6.8l V10 powerhoise engine with 91,000 miles. Some dents. Tires are D rated and have 3000 miles on them.

$6500


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Friends of mine are looking for an Outback and I saw this one but concern about some of the issues. Have you gotten any estimates on fixing? 
thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

4H1DinaOB said:


> Friends of mine are looking for an Outback and I saw this one but concern about some of the issues. Have you gotten any estimates on fixing?
> thanks,
> Jonathan


I haven't. May be that I talked with your friends - it was someone from Portland. We took photos in - the shop said the outside faucet shouldn't be a big deal. The line is capped and we just don't use it. The black tank spray out was an optional item we had installed when we purchased the trailer. Again, we just don't use it so it hasn't been an issue for us.


----------

